# Drying Large FB prints 20x24



## oceanbeast (Jan 30, 2014)

I am going to begin work on a project shot on 645 and being printed at 20x24 for a majority of the final prints. I have used screens to dry 8x10 and 11x14 but they never end up being truly flat, I had access to a print drier press in school but in my home lab I do not and I do not have access to the lab either. 

I have heard of people drying prints back to back and cliped around the border, some say this has good results but I've never done it and do not want to test the theory with a box of $350 paper either. 

I do not have the funds to purchase a $1000 print dryer. What solutions can I look into? Should I squeegee, then dry on screens, and finally placed all prints under a heavy even load? I would like to flatest print possible but also dont have a ton of money to spend, even getting my hands on the paper is something I have to save up for.


----------



## ann (Jan 30, 2014)

after the prints are dry, place under a heavy weight, protect with archival sheets of paper, walk and way and come back in a week or so.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2014)

How to keep fiber based prints flat when drying? - Photo.net photo.net Forum


----------



## oceanbeast (Jan 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> How to keep fiber based prints flat when drying? - Photo.net photo.net Forum



Thanks. I have read that and many more threads. As I have mentioned I do have some experience drying prints and using a flat heated press which seems to yield the best results. I have however not worked with prints of this size and can only assume that the degree curling will be greater. 

I was hoping someone could chime in on the back to back method or maybe an old school trick used in the old days. I can always squeegee, mesh rack, and put them under a few dozen books for a while.


----------



## Jamesaz (Feb 1, 2014)

Will they be dry mounted for matting and framing? If so, the dry mount press will take out any curl, assuming the framer knows what he's doing. If you want to try clipping, though I've never heard of that technique, test it on something smaller. Time and weighting has always worked tho. Hopefully,you've no need to rush. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 1, 2014)

If I'm trying out something new I test it out on a scrap (or on a print that was a dud, I save some of those to practice on with using spot tone, etc.). I've done dry mounting but haven't used fiber based paper or anything that large. 

I'd try ann's suggestions, with anything she posts on here she seems to know her stuff. I've sometimes used those books made to dry prints in, but I don't remember offhand what the largest size is or if they'd work with FB; I've used the 8x10" size, started using those when I was using a shared darkroom to have something to carry my prints home in. Same idea more or less, pressing them in (or under) something to keep them relatively flat.


----------



## ann (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Sharon, 

Been doing darkroom work for 66 years and teaching for 50 and have made or seen all kinds of stuff.

If possible let them dry slowly, higher the humdity the better. Very dry air increases the curl. 

Drying back to back is always tricky and sometimes it works and some times the images stick together.

A dry mount press is great, but they are expensive and most beginners don't have access.

Just be sure they are dry, very dry, before putting under weight, books, etc. are they will stick together.


----------

